# Bulk carrier 'Ioannis NK' lost off west coast of South Africa, all aboard rescued



## shamrock

> JOHANNESBURG - TWENTY crew members were rescued on Thursday off a bulk carrier before it sank off South Africa's west coast en route from Brazil to India, a marine rescue authority said.
> 
> The captain of the Greek owned Ioannis NK reported at 6am that the carrier, with 22,500 metric tons of sugar onboard, was taking on water and listing, said Maritime Rescue and Co-ordination Centre spokesman Sarene Kloren.
> 
> ...cont../..


http://www.straitstimes.com/Breaking+News/World/Story/STIStory_407337.html

More details of what happened...

http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=139&art_id=vn20090723141749544C768230


----------



## exsailor

Some pictures of rescue and ship at www.gallery.iol.co.za/ Click on Gallery below photo.

Dennis.


----------



## greektoon

1977 built and special survey due next month. Hmmmm


----------



## Billieboy

I bet the Old Man fogot to empty the safe; but the Mate will have rescued the log book, articles and overtime book!


----------



## Bill Davies

greektoon said:


> 1977 built and special survey due next month. Hmmmm


Would you care to expand on that!


----------



## greektoon

Bill Davies said:


> Would you care to expand on that!


Just idle speculation Bill, but I get your point.

Greece, like everywhere else, has the Good, the Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## Bill Davies

Excellent come back!

Brgds

Bill


----------



## shamrock

Update..

http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=14&art_id=nw20090803090536800C329422



> Serious questions have arisen over the sinking of a cargo ship off the Cape coast as the owners of the 22 500 tons of sugar on board the vessel probe the cir***stances around the sinking.
> 
> The small bulk carrier Ioannis NK was abandoned in haste by her crew, who were flown to safety by South African Air Force helicopters after the ship started leaking early on Thursday, July 23.
> 
> The ship was en route from Brazil to India with her cargo of sugar.
> 
> ...cont../..


----------



## Bill Davies

I think we are going to see more and more of these 'incidents' now that the 'heady days' are over.


----------

